# Omega F300 Battery Life



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi guys, a few months ago I ran out of battery. Replaced a new battery in mid december, but now it is dead again. A bit unusual that a battery only lasts about a month.

You think it is more a battery problem or watch problem?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

msq said:


> Hi guys, a few months ago I ran out of battery. Replaced a new battery in mid december, but now it is dead again. A bit unusual that a battery only lasts about a month.
> 
> You think it is more a battery problem or watch problem?


I would try another one before you did anything else , you can get dodgy batteries with short lives

good luck

Andy

Just to add to that i got an F300 from the dreaded Ebay and it packed up after a month , on opening it up it had been fitted with not only the wrong battery but one of those that you get about 50 for a pound from pounland.

Fitted a new Renata 342 344 or something like that can check if you need the number and its been going great ever since


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I use Renata batteries whenever possible as I've never had any issues with them and they seem to last a little longer. A 344 cell in a F300 will usually last about 18 months in my experience.

Definitely try another battery first before jumping to conclusions.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Strange...the watch started humming and moving again after it died...

I'm not complaining, but a what what?


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

msq said:


> Hi guys, a few months ago I ran out of battery. Replaced a new battery in mid december, but now it is dead again. A bit unusual that a battery only lasts about a month.
> 
> You think it is more a battery problem or watch problem?


Very unusual only lasting a month. I purchased an F300 from a dealer and the battery lasted 8 months (not sure if it was new), put a new one in October last year and running fine since. I'd try a few more batteries (possibly sourced from different places) and if you keep getting them last a month then there is probably something wrong with the watch. I have seen a few forums where people suggest it is fairly normal for a battery to only last 7-8 months.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

msq said:


> Strange...the watch started humming and moving again after it died...
> 
> I'm not complaining, but a what what?


Must be a Frankenwatch....

:bag:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

AlexC1981 said:


> msq said:
> 
> 
> > Strange...the watch started humming and moving again after it died...
> ...


based on what?


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

I can echo what Gary said. I've 4 F300 Omega's and they all get a good 18months+ from a decent Renata 344 cell.

No point skimping on a couple of quid on cheepy batteries with watches like these, and I'm sure a good quality battery also helps accuracy on these....although I'm not sufficiently au-fait with the electronics to explain why, but they've all run stronger and longer since I switched to Renata cells 2 or 3 years back.

rgds,

david.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

He probably means its undead, as in Frankenstein's monster's watch. 



gaz64 said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> > msq said:
> ...


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't worry.......bad joke!



msq said:


> ...... and moving again after it died...


Like Frankenstein.... (why is isn't there a "getmecoat" smiley?)

:bag:


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Renatas are had to find in Australia now days... nobody is stocking them... I use an LR43 or 44 ( can't remember ) amd my F300 seemed happy with it.... is thsi a big NO NO .... should I try sourcing the Renatas form Overseas??


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Should be fine - as long as the cell itself is of decent quality from a good brand (i.e. shouldn't leak etc.) then any equivelent battery to the 344 should do.

E-Bay is as good a source as any for the cells...


----------

